# Celeste(s) Photo Shoots



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I went to a small pet shop which specializes in all exotic pets cause I heard rumors of them carrying hedgehogs and there were two and I only could afford to save one, they were knowledgeable on handling and the care of hedgehogs when I asked they knew the proper things, but their cage was two females together (they were so cute they checked on each other and licked each other) They're also huge! They can ball up perfectly but they had no wheel and only a food and water dish. i couldn't say no to this female hedgie although I know she will take some time to get used to me, she was very scared, in time I'm certain she'll come around and shed some of the girth I hope. I am not sure how old sadly the pet show just said they get them from a breeder in Georgia and they were pretty sure she was about 12 weeks. I got here hope and will hopefully get her on a good diet without issue and exercise.

I could only snap two good pictures of my Celeste:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Celeste is just gorgeous! Such a lovely girl! I'm so glad we don't have any pet stores in Arkansas that sell hedgies. I just wouldn't be able to trust myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

She is on hour four of non stop wheel and cage running 0.0!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

she is adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

She is a hyper active hedgie the polar opposite of feral thus far it'll be awhile of bonding before i know what she'll be like with me, I will post some better pictures tomorrow if she cooperates


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

cant wait to see more pics.. its funny i have to Beardies who are the complete opposite in personalities as well.. it makes life more interesting hehe :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I am happy to say while Celeste is not over weight I have no doubt she'll get more fit she is a wheel addict! She circles and runs wheel non stop! I half expect this girl to be up in the day running as well she is so full of life!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> I am happy to say while Celeste is not over weight I have no doubt she'll get more fit she is a wheel addict! She circles and runs wheel non stop! I half expect this girl to be up in the day running as well she is so full of life!


What good news! She is a looker, and I'm glad to hear that you got her from a pet store. So many people buy animals on impulse and then a few weeks later they realize it isn't as much fun as they thought it would be. The first few days with my Mildred were great, and then I realized that... hedgies can be quite moody, and that it would probably take a while for her to trust me. Those first couple weeks after consisted of a LOT of cuddling (and bribing) and showing her I'm not a bad guy, and it can be frustrating loving an animal so much when they show you they don't trust you yet.

Props to you for keeping this hedgie from going to a potentially horrible home!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

More of Celeste!










*Celeste fell asleep on the way up the tube a little later she slide down to the bottom and still asleep lol*










*Apparently this is a past time of hers to poke her head out and just day dream she's done it for awhile since arriving*










*Celeste's fashion statement after her first night wheeling, 5 hours of poopie labor*










*She feel asleep after all that wheeling for about 20 minutes before she started again lol*










*Celeste wasn't as skilled with removing this tube as Feral (She was supervised the entire time I ended up helping her remove it)*










*She takes awhile to decide to unball so far but once she does she goes wild with energy!*










*Her ball form is still the most common thing i see from her, it will change with time *


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

For whatever reason i cannot edit my posts in this forum while others I can so excuse the double post Celeste has been comfortable asleep on my ankle/foot for hours 


__
https://flic.kr/p/5906080309

a minute and a half video as she sleeps she moves her mouth and twitches her foot >.< so CUTE

Sorry for the poor quality


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Celeste is just precious! Thank you for the wonderful pictures and video. She is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

She will take time until she is used to her home and feels safe, in time she will though


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pic with her peaking out from her igloo


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the picture of her after she slid down the tunnel-still sleeping!! That's so cute & funny! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

It appears its her choice of sleep cause even when i move her to her home, she ends up in the tunnel and slides down when she falls asleep :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hahahah her "fashion statement" reminds me of when we brought Sheldon home. She's so cute and comical. Love her colours!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

*Exhausted after playing in the freshly cut lawn; They snuggled up together and they made the shape of a heart! I about died of overdose of cuteness*










*Celeste hasn't warmed up to me but unlike Feral she loves to fall asleep near me *










*For some odd reason Celeste is obsessed with falling/sliding down the dryer tube as she tries to sleep there so after she fails I end up scooping her up and let her snuggle under my pillows*










*Hmmm strange this butt...it smells like butt!*










*Celeste sleepily begins to sniff with excitement!*










*Following her nose!*










*To boldly go where no hedgehog has gone before!*


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute! i always love the outside pics but even more so the sleepy snuggling pictures.. i cant stand how cute hedgies are when they are passed out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

panda said:


> so cute! i always love the outside pics but even more so the sleepy snuggling pictures.. i cant stand how cute hedgies are when they are passed out :lol:


Haha indeed but as you can see in my crudely done Signature photo edit its precious that they made the shape of a heart and decided in the whole yard with it in the 80s they wanted to snuggle up to sleep


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i saw that & its so adorable! they must really love each other


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

For the most part yes those two girls have gotten to be fast friends which i was glad to see


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

oh my god those poopy feet! ugh!! hahaha
she's looking at you like... wut? leme run!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> oh my god those poopy feet! ugh!! hahaha
> she's looking at you like... wut? leme run!


That was her first night home from the pet shop I saved her from where she had no wheel, I didn't think she'd take so well but she is always moving and ran like 5 hours on it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the little hedgie heart shape they made. Very sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

*I am so happy to wheel on my CSW*









*Hmm is daddy gone? I don't see him, well I'm going to hide in this shirt a bit longer just in case*









*I'm spying on you!*









*I know I'm cute, go ahead and take a picture its last longer*









*Time to groom!*









*Zzzzzzzzzz...so sleepy*









*Eat, Poop, and Zzzzzzzz*









*Celeste is a speed demon always on the move I often find her just powering down where ever she chooses*









*I still don't trust you daddy!*









*Showing a bet of my overbite! In a moment I'll be flailing my legs about so fast I'll be a blur!*









*What a tiresome photoshoot!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Celeste(s) Photo Shoots [UPDATED 07/18]*

NEW PICTURES!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the new pictures! And your captions are great. Such cuties!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! Feral has new ones too lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Its been a few weeks and here's what I got from Celeste the grooming hedgehog!

Before anyone comments yes, Celeste moves a lot through her food and water so she makes a mess I have to wash here liners much more then Feral's. Poopy wheel was all fresh from her run that night they are cleaned daily 

Also I realize her kibble mix looks strange in the picture the flash made it look very shiny, but its BB Duck and Potato, BB Chicken, BB Turkey and Potato, and Halo Spot's Stew.

*More Celeste*

*Hello Daddy more pictures huh?*









*Excuse me waiter! there's a strawberry in my food!*









*No problem I'll eat around it*









*Girl on the move!*









*Can I help you? I am kind of busy!*









*Got to strut my stuff!*









*Just one sniff...*









*Daddy likes family photos*









*Strawberry's make me anoint! (Her second anointment)*









*Must get those very back quills*









*There we go this is the position to get the quills I want*









*SPLAT! I am exhausted daddy! time to sle....zzzzzzzz*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those pics are all so cute! I can't believe I missed the ones from a few weeks ago...

Adorable! Celeste is quite the ham  And your captions are funny too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks she really can be when she chooses to do so!

Feral has some extra cute ones to check out to, she's much more reserved then Celeste though


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

*Celestes, James Celeste (I know she's a girl but BOND moment)*









*Get out of my sleepy tube Dad!*









*Grrr these Turkey Balls are good even if they do have Broccoli, Carrots, and other veggies in them*









*Okay they are really good! Guess some dads can cook!*









*NOM NOM NOM!*









*Let's conspire our escape plan!*









*We're Divas!*









*I want out Dad!*









*Soooo sleepy*









*I am so cute and I know it*









*mmmm Salmon Cat Food!*









*What do you want now!?*









*Mmm plants (Again I found out this herb was a no-no and removed it once I found out)*









*I'll just take this in here*









*Hmm can't anoint in the tube*









*Anointing madness it must be St. Patty's Day!*









*Pinch me I dare ya!*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAH she's so cute! I love how her eyes are closed in all her eating pictures! What a quirky, adorable little girl!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Celeste quiet the photogenic little hedgehog ^.^ She always seems to take a hilariously cute picture.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Celeste quiet the photogenic little hedgehog ^.^ She always seems to take a hilariously cute picture.


agreed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not sure who loves who more the camera loves celeste or celeste loving the camera she is a diva


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such wonderful pictures!! I love the ones in the bath, the "what do you want now" picture & the cilantro in the tube. So, basically, I love them all!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

*I'm tucker'd out from wheel'n*









*Tube all day! Tube all night! I'm gonna tube until I splat out right!*









*Nap to recharge from so much wheel'n*









*Zzzzzzzzzzzzz*









*Bonding time after exploring my lap as usual for over an hour and then passed out between the cushion*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAAAH She's sooooo cute! I love sleepy hedgies! And she's all over the place! Sleep in the tube? Yes. Sleep on the wheel? Yes. Sleep in the litter box? Yes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

She spent about 4 hours tubing in the day time today XD

Woke her up to weigh she tubed for half hour

Woke her up to bond put her back and she tubed for about an hour

woke her up for a pinkie treat and she was up for 2 hours tubing XD


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Celeste is definitely a Bond Girl!! :lol: 

I love the spat out tube picture. AWE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

*You can take away the litter box, but I'm still sleeping here...*









*Hee hee*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Harvey does that too and it drives me nuts! I'm like, "this is where you poop." :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Awe. Harvey does that too and it drives me nuts! I'm like, "this is where you poop." :roll:


I keep switching back and forth between Trays with yesterday's news and this...

It's going to be a month until I have a third equal size pen for Feral to move into, I have a small cage if anything happens but they've always been sweet to each other but combined they make a mess like no other XD


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

*Hmmm a good back rub is nice. . .*









*I don't mind this at all. . .*









*I know Hedgie-Fu!*









*Oh now you're rockin me now? That's. . .actually kind of nice*









*Speak of this to no one. . .*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cute! Celeste's secret is out. The fastest route to her heart is through back rubs! Tell her that the entire population of HHC knows her secret now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Did her leg start moving like a dogs when you hit just the right spot? :lol: 
She is so adorable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> Did her leg start moving like a dogs when you hit just the right spot? :lol:
> She is so adorable!


Watch the video of these pictures hee hee, poor girl she is finally done with mites I think it has been tough for her and Feral the past month or so but the loss has tapered off and no symptoms of gunk or scabs and two more treatments to go


----------

